

Ask HN: What happened to my saved/upvoted links? - d99kris

Hi,
I believe the link "saved stories" on ones profile page used to display all the HN-posts one had upvoted. Today when I wanted to find an old page, I found that my "saved stories" page only had posts up to 44 days ago. And I am pretty sure I've upvoted many posts prior to 44 days ago.<p>What happened to my saved/upvoted links?
======
pg
This may be a byproduct of a memory-saving optimization we did recently. I'll
investigate.

~~~
d99kris
It's working for me now, so it looks like you resolved it! Thanks you!

------
Skywing
Happens for me, too. Mentioned for larger sample size.

